# Unlock Our Bootloaders



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

The tyranny of Motorola must be stopped. Please support us at http://www.change.or...e-bootloaders-2

Motorola is blocking consumers and developers of a feature the device is capable of doing, running custom kernels. Consumers and developers who bought Motorola smartphones are being cheated out of their freedom to modify their personal property. Motorola has unlocked some smartphone's bootloaders, but many are still locked. Through allowing people the opportunity to unlock their bootloaders, Motorola will encourage developers to use Motorola phones to develop on rather than other devices. It is time that Motorola unlocks all of their smartphone's bootloaders and gives people the right to modify their own personal property, a right that is inherent on millions of other smartphones produced by other companies.


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

You do realize it's Verizon and not Motorola that's requiring the locked bootloaders right? Most Motorola phones in Europe are actually unlocked.. So yeah...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I hate to be "that guy" but I'll go ahead and rain on your parade.....

1) its VZW, not Motorola
2) This is the 3rd such petition that I personally have seen and do you see any change?
3) the first major petition that I know of had over 11,000 signatures and still nothing changed (http://www.groubal.com/motorola-lockedencrypted-bootloader-policy/)


----------

